# Local riding groups



## lc1500 (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm not sure what type of riding style / classification I participate in but its somewhere in between hard road riding and layed back.  I ride a Trek 200 modified somewhat for the road with 1.5" high pressure tires. I ride about 5 days a week at a distance of 9-15 miles at an average of 12 MPH. With that said, what type of riding would you say I do?

Also, I am looking to tag up with a few folks who participate in the same riding style as I do. I've been riding solo for more than 30 years and would like to do some sort of touring rides of various areas. I have in the past put the bike on the rack and gone to various park systems and back road systems and spent a few hours riding in the country side.

As I live in Jackson NJ, how would you suggest I find groups of my riding style and interest?
Thanks


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*couple of suggestions*



lc1500 said:


> I'm not sure what type of riding style / classification I participate in but its somewhere in between hard road riding and layed back.  I ride a Trek 200 modified somewhat for the road with 1.5" high pressure tires. I ride about 5 days a week at a distance of 9-15 miles at an average of 12 MPH. With that said, what type of riding would you say I do?
> 
> Also, I am looking to tag up with a few folks who participate in the same riding style as I do. I've been riding solo for more than 30 years and would like to do some sort of touring rides of various areas. I have in the past put the bike on the rack and gone to various park systems and back road systems and spent a few hours riding in the country side.
> 
> ...


As for RBR...go to the regional ride threads. There is a specific section for NY/NJ

Looking up your local bike club is the best resource. Our city's local club (Cincinnati Cycling Club) has organized rides for riders of all abilities. More than likely, you could find a group that meets your need. Google your community for clubs.

" _what type of riding would you say I do?" _ At 9-15 miles per outing and 12mph average, I think it would qualify as short - slow rides.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

lc1500 said:


> I'm not sure what type of riding style / classification I participate in but its somewhere in between hard road riding and layed back.  I ride a Trek 200 modified somewhat for the road with 1.5" high pressure tires. I ride about 5 days a week at a distance of 9-15 miles at an average of 12 MPH. With that said, what type of riding would you say I do?
> 
> Also, I am looking to tag up with a few folks who participate in the same riding style as I do. I've been riding solo for more than 30 years and would like to do some sort of touring rides of various areas. I have in the past put the bike on the rack and gone to various park systems and back road systems and spent a few hours riding in the country side.
> 
> ...


Your best bet would be looking for a local club that is named after the city, county or local landmark as they are more likely to be more recreational riders. Ones named after companies (sponsors), bike shops and places/things in France or Italy tend to be more towards the racing cyclist. Most clubs have a weekly or periodic ride. Go check it it out and don't be intimidated by jerseys and fast looking bikes. We have a Wed night ride that, depending on how many and who shows up, may have 5 different road roides and 2 trail rides. One of the trail rides is at the pace of the slowest rider (maybe 14 miles at 10 mph) and the fastest road ride will average over 20 mph. There is something for most every one in there. - TF


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Aug 7, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> One of the trail rides is at the pace of the slowest rider (maybe 14 miles at 10 mph) and the fastest road ride will average over 20 mph. There is something for most every one in there. - TF


What kinfd of trail is this?--everywhere I've been 10 miles and 10 MPH would be fairly respectable for a singletrack ride of any difficulty at all.

Original poster---I know of no one outside of maybe an initial familiarization ride with a new bike that goes that slow for that short. Well I mean on club rides. What to do is if you live in a decent sized town--they usu have bike/jog paths--Austin and Honolulu are two good examples--town lake in Austin and pearl harbor path on Oahu. There is a plethora of joggers, and folks tooling along on bikes at really dawdling speeds. I think hook up at such a locale if you seriously don't think you can ride 20 or so miles minimum at 15 MPH minimum.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> What kinfd of trail is this?--everywhere I've been 10 miles and 10 MPH would be fairly respectable for a singletrack ride of any difficulty at all.


8 foot wide crushed granite that is only a little more difficult than a paved MUT. - TF


----------

